# T-Shirt by Flippinout



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I would like to thank Nathan for the T-shirt I received today. It's very nice and fits perfectly shooting with a Flippinout Axiom! Bob


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

awesome.. where do i get a shirt? his website i guess.,


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

wow, what a good price!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

$11.95
I "Love" Slingshots T-Shirt


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

bj000 said:


> $11.95
> I "Love" Slingshots T-Shirt


Yes, it's really nice!


----------

